# Fire Fighting - كل موضوع فى صفحة واحدة



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 مايو 2016)

Fire Pumps Basics​


----------



## yousefegyp (26 مايو 2016)

ربنا يباركلك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 مايو 2016)

ويبارك فيك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مايو 2016)

*Fire pumps-types*

fire pumps-types​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 مايو 2016)

*Fire pumps-jockey pump*

*f**ire **p**umps-**j**ockey **pump*

​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-bypass*

fire pumps-bypass​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-assembly components*

fire pumps-assembly components​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-electric pump controller*

fire pumps-electric pump controller​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-discharge*

fire pumps-discharge​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-foundation*

fire pumps-foundation​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-impeller*

fire pumps-impeller​


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moustafa afify (9 يونيو 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 يونيو 2016)

وجزاكم خيرا وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-internal components*

fire pumps-internal components​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-packing*

fire pumps-packing​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-rotation*

fire pumps-rotation​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-sensing lines*

fire pumps-sensing lines​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-suction components*

fire pumps-suction components​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (14 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-suction piping arrangement*

fire pumps-suction piping arrangement​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 يونيو 2016)

*Fire pumps-test header and fire department connection*

fire pumps-test header and fire department connection​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 يونيو 2016)

*Fire Department Connections*

*Fire Department Connections*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 يونيو 2016)

*Return Bend*

*Return Bend*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 يونيو 2016)

*Common drain riser*

*c**ommon **d**rain **r**iser*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 يونيو 2016)

*Main Drain*

*Main Drain*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 يونيو 2016)

*Main Drain Test*

*Main Drain Test*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 يونيو 2016)

*Drum Drip*

*Drum Drip*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 يونيو 2016)

*Valves*

Valves​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (25 يونيو 2016)

*Bonding and grounding*

*b**onding and **g**rounding
**التأريض*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (26 يونيو 2016)

*Butterfly Valve*

* Butterfly Valve*
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 يونيو 2016)

*OS&Y Gate Valve*

*OS&Y Gate Valve*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 يونيو 2016)

*Jockey pump*

Jockey pump​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (29 يونيو 2016)

*Ball Drip*

*Ball Drip*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 يوليو 2016)

*Relief Valve*

*Relief Valve*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 يوليو 2016)

*How Sprinklers Work*

How Sprinklers Work​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 يوليو 2016)

*(Standpipes (Risers*

*(Standpipes (Risers*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (2 يوليو 2016)

*Concealed pendent sprinkler*

*c**oncealed **p**endent **s**prinkler*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 يوليو 2016)

*Skylights and Ceiling Pockets*

*Skylights and Ceiling Pockets*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 يوليو 2016)

*Pitch*

*Pitch*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 يوليو 2016)

*Upright sprinkler installation*

*u**pright **s**prinkler **i**nstallation*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 يوليو 2016)

*Riser Gauge Arrangement*

*Riser Gauge Arrangement*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 يوليو 2016)

*NFPA 13 Actual Coverage Area of Residential Sprinklers*

*NFPA 13 Actual Coverage Area of Residential Sprinklers*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (7 يوليو 2016)

*Glass bulb- fluid color*

*g**lass **b**ulb-**f**luid **c**olor*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 يوليو 2016)

*Auxiliary Drain-Wet System*

Auxiliary Drain-Wet System​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 يوليو 2016)

*Attic Members*

*Attic Members*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (9 يوليو 2016)

*Sloped Attic Spaces*

*Sloped Attic Spaces*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 يوليو 2016)

*simple wet-pipe sprinkler system*

Simple wet-pipe sprinkler system​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (10 يوليو 2016)

*Preaction sprinkler system*

*p**reaction **s**prinkler **s**ystem*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (11 يوليو 2016)

*Quick Response*

Quick Response​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 يوليو 2016)

*Attic Sprinklers*

Attic Sprinklers​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 يوليو 2016)

*Sprinkler discharge patterns*

*s**prinkler **d**ischarge **p**atterns*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (14 يوليو 2016)

*Standard-Response vs. Fast-Response*

*Standard-Response vs. Fast-Response*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 يوليو 2016)

*Sprinkler discharge patterns-extended coverage sprinklers*

*s**prinkler **d**ischarge **p**atterns-**e**xtended **c**overage **s**prinklers*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (18 يوليو 2016)

*Protective Coverings*

*Protective Coverings*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (19 يوليو 2016)

*Fire Hydrant Colors*

Fire Hydrant Colors​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 يوليو 2016)

*Sprinkler discharge patterns-esfr sprinklers*

sprinkler discharge patterns-esfr sprinklers​


----------



## awad alhaj (21 يوليو 2016)

تسلم يا باشا
جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 يوليو 2016)

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 يوليو 2016)

*fire-protection water supply*

fire-protection water supply ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 يوليو 2016)

*Vertical floor-to-floor piping restraint*

*v**ertical **f**loor**-**to**-f**loor **p**iping **r**estraint*​


----------



## سلام العالم (24 يوليو 2016)

أحسن الله إليكم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يوليو 2016)

شكراً على الملفات 
إنها ذات فائدة .


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 يوليو 2016)

*Convenience hose connections*

*c**onvenience **h**ose **c**onnections*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (30 يوليو 2016)

*Auxiliary Drain-Dry System*

Auxiliary Drain-Dry System​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (4 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry pipe valve-pressure gauge*

dry pipe valve-pressure gauge​


----------



## منار سع (6 أغسطس 2016)

يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (6 أغسطس 2016)

*Deluge sprinkler system*

*d**eluge **s**prinkler **s**ystem*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (8 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry pipe valve-pressure switch*

*d**ry **p**ipe **v**alve-**p**ressure **s**witch*​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (12 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry pipe valve-trim*

dry pipe valve-trim​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (13 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry pipe valve-accelerator*

dry pipe valve-accelerator​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (15 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry pipe valve-exhauster*

dry pipe valve-exhauster​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (17 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry pipe valve-testing*

dry pipe valve-testing​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (20 أغسطس 2016)

أكرمكم الله و بارك لكم و جزاكم خيرا على هذه الاسهامات القيمة و رجاء تنقلها الي منتدي الصحي و الحريق


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (20 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry Sprinkler System*

Dry Sprinkler System​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry pipe valve-air supply*

dry pipe valve-air supply​


----------



## ياسر حسن (23 أغسطس 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا
والف الف شكررررررررر


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry pipe valve-control valve location*

dry pipe valve-control valve location​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (24 أغسطس 2016)

*Dry pipe valve - operation*

dry pipe valve-operation​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (27 أغسطس 2016)

*Fire Flow Formulas*

Fire Flow Formulas​


----------



## yousefegyp (30 أغسطس 2016)

بارك الله فيك ... رائع كعادتك يابش مهندس​
​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (31 أغسطس 2016)

*Fire Flow Requirement Sample*

Fire Flow Requirement Sample​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (1 سبتمبر 2016)

*Fire Flow Formulas: Part 20*

Fire Flow Formulas: Part 20​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (3 سبتمبر 2016)

*Fire Flow Formulas: Part 21*

Fire Flow Formulas: Part 21​


----------



## alaabogoda (4 سبتمبر 2016)

يعجز اللسان عن الشكر ولا اجد ما أقول إلا:
*جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون ...*


----------



## marooo2010 (5 سبتمبر 2016)

اللهم تقبله في ميزان حسناتك وشكر خالص للمجهود المبذول مجهود رائع وفقك الله وسدد خطاك


----------



## eng.amr.essam (6 أكتوبر 2016)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (5 نوفمبر 2016)

(Smoke Control Systems) Vs. (Smoke Ventilation Systems)​


----------



## ايمن برعى (9 أبريل 2017)

حفظكم الله


----------



## عصام نورالدين (10 أبريل 2017)

مهندس إستشارى / مصطفى الوكيل 
M.E.P. Manager - ITCC Project, Riyadh
Zuhair Fayez
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أدامك الله و أمدك بالعلم و النجاح​


----------



## CyBurG (23 أبريل 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## E.LMOTHANA.MANSOUR (2 يوليو 2017)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed ehma7dy (1 يناير 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------

